# Need seperate enclosure for 4+ IDE drives



## 1jackjack (Mar 10, 2006)

Can anyone recommend some sort of case (w/cooling) that will hold a stack of 4 or more IDE hard drives, to accompany my laptop?

Many Thanks for ideas.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

what about something like this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817332008


----------



## 1jackjack (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks


----------

